
Ask HN: What has your experience with DreamHost's DreamCompute been? - sgloutnikov
For anyone that has used DreamCompute, what has you experience been? How do they compare with DigitalOcean? In terms of pricing and what is being offered, they seem to be very tempting. I&#x27;m looking for a cheap route to host a few small apps with dokku.
======
gbraad
I have had good experience. Support has answered as question in a timely
fashion. I moved from Linode to Dreamhost to consolidate and lower my annual
costs and so far it has done so.

I am however at the moment bound to one datacenter and this is very limiting
when compared to Digital Ocean. Diskspace offered in cheap and plentiful...

I use cloudflare, so the lack of other DC locations is not a big deal
(although, would be appreciated).

------
freestockoption
I used it when they were beta around 1.5-2 years ago. The pricing was great
back then. $50/mo for a pool of storage, cpu, and memory you could use to
construct VMs of different sizes.

However, there were hiccups in the beta. Namely, the block storage kept
flaking out and causing kernel panics. The downtime from that caused me to
stop using it after experiencing this issue in the span of a month. Their
customer support was good, though.

I hope they resolved their glitches. Because other than the flaky storage, I
really liked the feature set. Their networking stack was really nice too.

------
jazoom
How have I never heard about this? Thanks for mentioning it.

~~~
sgloutnikov
I was surprised that there are very few reviews and experiences out there
regarding DreamCompute. This post was the only meaningful thing I could find:
[http://www.hostingadvice.com/blog/testing-
dreamcompute/](http://www.hostingadvice.com/blog/testing-dreamcompute/)

